# What's the warmest plug-in bed for feral cats?



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi folks,

I have built a rather elaborate feral cat shelter for my two ferals, and am down to the finishing touches. I need to know which of the heated or plug-in the wall beds are going to run the warmest. This bed will go in a kind of cat box shelter I built in my garage. The garage is completely unheated otherwise and I live North of parts of lower Canada. It will be the only heat they will get in our brutal winters. 

Can't wait to post pictures of the awesome set-up I have built!

Thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I havent bought a bed per say but used heating pads and sometimes cover the shelter with an electric blanket. But we are in the desert and snow must be a different issue. I hope someone else see this and has the answer for you.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

If it's in a garage and then also a cat box, I'm pretty sure you won't have to worry about too much weather-wear on it, or moisture (unless the cats go tromping around in snow and track it into the garage/box).
If that's not the issue, and you're asking about technical details like watts and stuff... I wouldn't go too high in power. Since they're already in plenty of shelter, out of the wind, I'm sure just a little heat would be plenty.

My cats only get styrofoam boxes and straw >_<


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So is your shelter finished? Would love to see pictures. I lived in Wisconsin growing up and know how cold it gets there. It was nothing for it to be 20 below zero in January where I lived in LaCrosse. So Im sure a heating pad or bed would be a added comfort to your ferals.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Try an emergency blanket. It reflects back 90% of body heat.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay, I went with a "K&H Lectro SOFT Outdoor HEATED DOG Pet Bed 19x24" and it has worked out beautifully! Seems to be a very high quality unit, and is quite warm. The cats do not even seem to mind that there was a picture of a dog on the box it was shipped in. 

I constructed a rather elaborate shelter for my two ferals - which can hardly be considered ferals anymore, they are so tame - Just check this other thread I posted on this forum: http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/135105-stalker-home-invasion-cat-3.html

It gets extremely cold here in Milwaukee, and I think I did pretty well here making a place where they can get protected from the cold, and always have plenty of food and water - no matter what the temperature.


----------

